# Is The CR1 a rough ride?



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm replacing my Giant OCR2 after ten years...it's been a good bike...alum with a carbon fork that I've upgraded to mostly Ultegra an Williams's 30's. 

I'm looking at the CR1, Roubaix, Giant Defy Advanced and Domaine. Rode the Defy today. 

What I hear most often is the CR1 is the harshest of this group. Since I'm coming from an old bike, everything seems better anyhow! 

Scott is now releasing their new machine targeted to this market and saying it's 40%+ more comfortable then the CR1. 

For those of you with the current CR1, did you ride the others? What feedback can you provide? 

Thanks...


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Eh, maybe I'll wait until I see the Solace reviews.....


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

I tested all of these bikes last month, all in the Ultegra level. I found the CR1 Pro was not harsh at all. I liked it more than the Roubaix and Domaine. The Defy Advanced was my favorite but the Advanced 0 with Ultegra Di2 was sold out everywhere. 2014's will have 11 speed Ultegra so you may consider waiting unless you get a great deal on 2013's. Ride them to decide as they all felt different.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

I tested the Defy Advanced Ultegra yesterday. It seemed pretty smooth compared to my OCR and the shifting very clean. Interestingly, the cockpit felt slightly shorter than the OCR but the front wheel seemed to be farther out...odd sensation. 

Tomorrow I'm riding the CR1. Talked with that LBS today and they told me that they will learn about Scott's full 2014 line later this week. 

About the only reason to try buying something now is to grab a 2013 at a lower price.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Tested the CR1 today. It felt alive! Not quite as smooth as the Defy Advanced but this bike caused a smile on my face in the first 25 feet of riding. I never got that on the Giant. The CR1 is going on my list to serious contenders.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

For 2013 the only CR1 Ultegra Di2 was a standard front end, 39-53, and I want a compact, 34-50, (I live in the Colorado mountains). Make sure you buy what you want. Scott bikes is coming out with it's 2014 line later this week.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

The CR1 is not a harsh bike at all. I have a CR1, Roubaix SL3 S-Works, and road the Defy, Synapse and several other endurance models before making my decision. To me the CR1 probably has the raciest feel while maintaining a comfortable ride. I believe the Defy and Roubaix are a smoother ride...however, the positioning and turning of the CR1 is a bit more racier. 

I bought a Roubaix Expert after comparing and riding most of the other brands endurance models (did not ride Domane as I couldn't find one). The Focus Ergoride was No 2 and then probably the Defy...I could not get a good fit on the Synapse. I encountered a peeling of the coating around the seat tube of the Roubaix and Specialized replaced it with a S-Works frame...this bike is sublime...great bike. I was really getting into my riding routine and wanted to continue through the winter but did not want to ride the S-Works in the winter and opted to look for a winter bike. I was planning on getting a used bike or aluminum when I ran across a brand new CR1 (previous year model but never ridden) with all 105 components (to include the crank) for 1400 OTD. I had never tried the Scott...when I was looking the bike store that I ended up buying the bike from sold Specialized and Scott and basically informed me that I only really needed to look at the Roubaix as that is the one they recommended hands down. Two rides into the CR1 and I loved the ride...little racier then the Roubaix but still comfortable. Roubaix is a bit smoother...expert and above are stiffer...but the CR1 has a little racer feel which equates to more confidence in turning without the bike feeling unstable...and unless your pretty heavy it is definitely stiff enough. 

So I would say test them all and based on the specific bike characteristics you like best make your determination...as each bikes characteristics are slightly different...comfort, turning, positioning, stiffness, etc. However, if you are on a budget I would recommend you seriously look at the CR1...it is a great riding bike in which you can get an Ultegra flight deck and upgrade the wheels for what you pay for equally equipped other bikes of similar quality. I love the Roubaix and its ride...great for Fondo's...but the stock wheels were horrible and I ended up having to upgrade them (purchased some Boyd Wheels). I think the Ultegra equipped CR1 comes with Mavic Kyrisiums stock which is a pretty good wheelset to begin with. To answer your question the CR1 is not harsh by any means and to the contrary it is a whether nice riding bike...we are fortunate to be bikers in this day as there are just so many good options out their...can be mind numbing...good luck in your selection process and if you ride it often you made the right decision...enjoy.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Bosock...thanks for the detailed post. This is exactly the type of information I'm looking for; real world comparisons and experiences with the same types of bikes I'm considering. 

I've got William's 30's on my OCR and would likely move them to any new ride along with the 25mm Conti's. 

I may get to test the Spec this week. That LBS was pushing the Domaine over the Roubaix. At my price point of 2500, I couldn't get the better frame for the Roubaix, unfortunately. 

Looking over the Solace, I'm wary of the new brake caliper location and there is no information yet on the ride characteristics of the frame. As our Scott dealer is the shop I ride with on weekends, if I go with the CR1, I'd like to see if he could source me 2013 Ultegra at a good price, rather than a 2014 which is slightly down spec with Ultegra/Tiagra.

I know there are lots of other brands out there but don't want to spend too much of my time hunting them down!


----------

